# Big Tanks, How'd You Get Them Home



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

This just came to mind. As alot of us have large tanks and I am wondering in knowing how everyone got theirs home?









Myself, I didnt own the truck yet so i had to get the sister to pick it up in the van. Had to remove a few seats in the van but it just fit! 150gallon


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

On a huge crate on a flatbed trailer


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

My boy and I moved my 180(about 340 lbs) into my truck and from truck to house, anything larger would be a real pain in the ass to move. It just fit in the bed of my Dakota but the Hotchkis suspension was nearly on the bumpstops


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Moved my 180g in my Nissan Quest (mini van)... me and 2 guys from the LFS put it in the car. When I got home me and 3 friends moved it up 1 flight of stairs... heavy as hell


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

Mattones said:


> This just came to mind. As alot of us have large tanks and I am wondering in knowing how everyone got theirs home?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bought a van


----------



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

tomheli said:


> This just came to mind. As alot of us have large tanks and I am wondering in knowing how everyone got theirs home?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bought a van
[/quote]

ran out of $ bought a motorcycle now when i shop can only buy what will fit under my shirt saved me a fortune


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I used am minivan for my 125 and i think my 65g. Both back rows of seats needed to be removed. The 125 and its stand fit in one trip, but for something like a 220 i might of needed 2 trips. Anything longer then 6ft probably wont fit in a normal sized van as the 6ft 125g took up most of the room and the next leght after 6ft is usually 8ft since there are few 7ft tanks.

My dad and uncle helped me to move the 125g. It wasn't overly difficult, but it was a bit of a pain to manuvere it in a staircase where the stairs go both up and down.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I had to make 2 trips for the stand & tank


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> My boy and I moved my 180(about 340 lbs) into my truck and from truck to house, anything larger would be a real pain in the ass to move. It just fit in the bed of my Dakota but the Hotchkis suspension was nearly on the bumpstops


Holy sh*t man, I'm presuming you're talking about an acrylic tank??









It took a refrigerator dolly and 3 very strong men to move my glass 150 around...
Thing was an effin' killer!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

My 180gal n 135gals were moved with 2 guys n a truck. 180gal took 2 trips. I'm not looking forward to moving the 535gal inside.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

IT took 2 guys..yes i said 2 as in TWO,, to move my thick glass 300 gallon tank , from the big ass truck..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> My boy and I moved my 180(about 340 lbs) into my truck and from truck to house, anything larger would be a real pain in the ass to move. It just fit in the bed of my Dakota but the Hotchkis suspension was nearly on the bumpstops


Holy sh*t man,* I'm presuming you're talking about an acrylic tank*??









It took a refrigerator dolly and 3 very strong men to move my glass 150 around...
Thing was an effin' killer!
[/quote]

lol
Never seen pete huh......

Had to rent forklift and uhaul followed by pallet jack to get into my building.....Of course this is for my 500 gallon

I'm curious to here how Plum did his monster tanks...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

In the past I used to have an old dodge ram van to hall the big tanks with, but that is long gone, and now I will have to call my Dad to borrow his truck for the new 210 I'm picking up next week.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Interesting  keep em coming!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I rented a large van and had me and three buddies to get the 220gal in. 
Made it in one trip though with tank and stand.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> My boy and I moved my 180(about 340 lbs) into my truck and from truck to house, anything larger would be a real pain in the ass to move. It just fit in the bed of my Dakota but the Hotchkis suspension was nearly on the bumpstops


Holy sh*t man,* I'm presuming you're talking about an acrylic tank*??









It took a refrigerator dolly and 3 very strong men to move my glass 150 around...
Thing was an effin' killer!
[/quote]

lol
Never seen pete huh......

Had to rent forklift and uhaul followed by pallet jack to get into my building.....Of course this is for my 500 gallon

I'm curious to here how Plum did his monster tanks...
[/quote]

720 (the scariest) move was moved with an old trailer of mine, behind my SUV. The trailer is only 6.5 Feet long, so I had to strap it in quite well, and I was really concerned about the vibrating of the 700 mile trip, so I bought 3 inch styrofoam insulation and placed this underneath. Plywood tank move was much simpler!!! for the glass, 7 foot sheet of glass, I just placed this in the truck.

Getting them into the house was the simple part, it was not built at the time! I built a long ramp, tied some straps onto the back of the Truck and just lowered it slowly with the help of some friends.

I once moved a 240 Gallon Acrylic tank on the top of an old van I had at the time! funniest part of the trip was watching people stare at my along the interstate while a past them with a tank on the roof!!! ( I have a very heavy foot!)


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's funny sh*t plum! I moved a year ago so I'm jumping states in a jacked up Cherokee pulln a cargo trailer with a huge parrot cage(talkn monkey cage) strapped on top of my jeep. People looking at me like circus coming to town.lol. I felt like doc-tary going on safari.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I usually just pay 4 people to do all the work. What I do is I tell 3 of them to go bring the tank in, then I go dress up as an emperor and sit on my couch and bark orders as the 4th person feeds me grapes.

- "Fetch thee glass prison for thein fish and place it in my quarters.."

- People I hired : "Sire you speak in riddles!!"

- "Bring the fishtank in and put it in my room!"


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Plum that sounds hilarious. but hey got the job done

and DT thats some funny sh*t


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> That's funny sh*t plum! I moved a year ago so I'm jumping states in a jacked up Cherokee pulln a cargo trailer with a huge parrot cage(talkn monkey cage) strapped on top of my jeep. People looking at me like circus coming to town.lol. I felt like doc-tary going on safari.


Yes - the 240 Acrylic tank on top of the van was the funniest. The guy I picked it up from thought I was nuts. It was about a 400 mile trip and I enjoyed whizzing past everyone and getting lots of looks!

the 720Gallon was funny bringing accross the border into Canada. I had about half a dozen border guards checking out the tank, they thought I was equally crazy. Then one of them started talking to me about his 10G guppy tank.

Very humerous.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Plum said:


> That's funny sh*t plum! I moved a year ago so I'm jumping states in a jacked up Cherokee pulln a cargo trailer with a huge parrot cage(talkn monkey cage) strapped on top of my jeep. People looking at me like circus coming to town.lol. I felt like doc-tary going on safari.


Yes - the 240 Acrylic tank on top of the van was the funniest. The guy I picked it up from thought I was nuts. It was about a 400 mile trip and I enjoyed whizzing past everyone and getting lots of looks!

the 720Gallon was funny bringing accross the border into Canada. I had about half a dozen border guards checking out the tank, they thought I was equally crazy. Then one of them started talking to me about his 10G guppy tank.

Very humerous.
[/quote]
No sh*t eh! LOL!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Made me smile Plum............


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Took me two trips to move my old square glass 4'x4' tank and stand with my MDX, total of 8 hr drive. had to wait for a friend to help unload the tank and two of use moved it down the basement through a narrow stair way with 180deg turn before we can go pick up the stand. 
The seller for my other 180g was kind enough to delivery the tank to me free of charge since I can only fit the metal stand in my MDX, this time I had two friends to help me move it down the basement so it much easier.


----------

